# Sanremo 2009



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Beh?
Niente da dire sull'evento musicale dell'anno?

Io dico solo una cosa: se vince Sal da Vinci con la lagna di Gigi D'Alessio non vedrò mai più Sanremo.

E sono arrabbiata per l'eliminazione di Dolcenera, era la canzone che mi piaceva di più.
Ora punto su Francesco Renga, sperem....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh?
> Niente da dire sull'evento musicale dell'anno?
> 
> Io dico solo una cosa: se vince Sal da Vinci con la lagna di Gigi D'Alessio non vedrò mai più Sanremo.
> ...


 Mai ha vinto la canzone che mi piaceva di più ..dal ....'58


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Mi piace tantissimo la canzone di Patty Pravo anche se ha cantato malissimo...aspetto la versione in studio di registrazione.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piace tantissimo la canzone di Patty Pravo anche se ha cantato malissimo...aspetto la versione in studio di registrazione.


Si, anche questa è carina.
E delle nuove proposte non diciamo niente?
Ha vinto quella fulminata... ma ci è o ci fa?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh?
> Niente da dire sull'evento musicale dell'anno?
> 
> Io dico solo una cosa: se vince Sal da Vinci con la lagna di Gigi D'Alessio non vedrò mai più Sanremo.
> ...



avevo appena finito di di re che questa edizione è stata  la migliore


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piace tantissimo la canzone di Patty Pravo anche se ha cantato malissimo...aspetto la versione in studio di registrazione.




stava proprio frecata di voce...

pero' la canzuna è bella.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avevo appena finito di di re che questa edizione è stata la migliore


 Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto telesivo-spettacolare concordo.
E' stato meno noioso degli altri anni.
Ma Dolcenera.... uffa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si, anche questa è carina.
> E delle nuove proposte non diciamo niente?
> Ha vinto quella fulminata... ma ci è o ci fa?


Io e mia figlia siamo rimaste sconvolte.
Alla prima apparizione avevo pensato che fosse una travestita, un personaggio nascosto dietro parrucca e occhiali...
Mi sembra davvero "originale".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stava proprio frecata di voce...
> 
> pero' la canzuna è bella.


 Che ne dici di Mina?
A me ha incantato, come sempre.
Ho anche pensato che, dopo Puccini, nessuna canzone sarebbe sembrata degna.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io e mia figlia siamo rimaste sconvolte.
> Alla prima apparizione avevo pensato che fosse una travestita, un personaggio nascosto dietro parrucca e occhiali...
> Mi sembra davvero "originale".


Sinceramente appena l'ho vista e sentita parlare ho pensato che avesse qualche disturbo psichico.... sembrava una bambina in un corpo di donna...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne dici di Mina?
> A me ha incantato, come sempre.
> Ho anche pensato che, dopo Puccini, nessuna canzone sarebbe sembrata degna.


Eh... come Mina nessuno mai....


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2009)

Sta cantando la sciroccata!


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

*A ME*

PIACE!

Sincerita' e Semplicita'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Xp_G9Ztvg













​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sta cantando la sciroccata!


 Beh son cose che aiutano a superare pregiudizi ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

La De Filippi?
Oltre a Bonolis ...beccarsi anche lei?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2009)

sanremo in disquisizioni culturali??


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sanremo in disquisizioni culturali??


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne dici di Mina?
> A me ha incantato, come sempre.
> Ho anche pensato che, dopo Puccini, nessuna canzone sarebbe sembrata degna.



lei l'ha interpretata come l'avrebbe fatto Mina ...e ha fatto bene il suo lavoro...ma come hai sottolineato...dopo Un Puccini...che altro si puo' dire...


ps. personalmente Bonolis mi piace moltissimo.è un uomo assai intelligent.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La De Filippi?
> Oltre a Bonolis ...beccarsi anche lei?


ecco, le virtu' di sta presentatrice non le ho mai  colte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Sentiti i tre finalisti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ho cambiato canale


----------



## Old amarax (22 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sinceramente appena l'ho vista e sentita parlare ho pensato che avesse qualche disturbo psichico.... sembrava una bambina in un corpo di donna...


Io ho detto che è più scema di me... E non è proprio un complimento


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Febbraio 2009)

a me e' piaciuta molto la canzone di Povia
anche se mi ha dato l'impressione di una roba autobiografica
forse e' x questo che da ieri sera canticchio
"Povia era gay....e adesso sta con lei,...."


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh?
> Niente da dire sull'evento musicale dell'anno?
> 
> Io dico solo una cosa: se vince Sal da Vinci con la lagna di Gigi D'Alessio non vedrò mai più Sanremo.
> ...



sostanzialmente concordo! Mi sono piaciute le new entries (La Molinari, la figlia di Zucchero, Arisa...), Dolcenera non mi è dispiaciuta (anche se il personaggio di gattamorta è odioso fin dai tempi di Music Farm), non mi è dispiaciuta Alexia (che pure di solito sopporto poco), e Renga.

Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2009)

Si, Povia piace pure a me.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh... come Mina nessuno mai....



Mina mi piace, MA (come diceva Limiti) ha un pessimo repertorio (a parte le canzoni dell'epoca d'oro).

E personalmente, come dice Patty Pravo, trovo che un'artista del suo calibro DEBBA esibirsi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Febbraio 2009)

mi pare a me o il sanremo di quest'anno sembrava leggermente piu' decente rispetto alle ultime edizioni inguardabili???
complimenti all'intellettuale di sinistra Benigni che si e' buscato oltre 300000 eurini x una mezzoretta sul palco dell'Ariston


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare a me o il sanremo di quest'anno sembrava leggermente piu' decente rispetto alle ultime edizioni inguardabili???
> complimenti all'intellettuale di sinistra Benigni che si e' buscato oltre 300000 eurini x una mezzoretta sul palco dell'Ariston


Pensa al Milione di euro che s'e' preso Bolinis piuttosto ... che non e' manco il mignolo di Benigni


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa al Milione di euro che s'e' preso Bolinis piuttosto ... che non e' manco il mignolo di Benigni


 Bonolis pero' ci risparmia certi pipponi da politicante che ci fa Benigni


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Bonolis pero' ci risparmia certi pipponi da politicante che ci fa Benigni


Ma tu lo chiami "pippone politicante" questo?


http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x8euf6_sanremo-2009-roberto-benigni-omoses_shortfilms


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Bonolis pero' ci risparmia certi pipponi da politicante che ci fa Benigni


 Si vede che non hai visto sanremo...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E personalmente, come dice Patty Pravo, trovo che un'artista del suo calibro DEBBA esibirsi.


A me viene il dubbio che lei non possa farlo . Ho visto il video che ha fatto per l'apertura del festival e francamente la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente vedendola è che lei sia paralizzata e per questo non voglia apparire .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> A me viene il dubbio che lei non possa farlo . Ho visto il video che ha fatto per l'apertura del festival e francamente la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente vedendola è che lei sia paralizzata e per questo non voglia apparire .


 Ma no.
Si è solo stufata molto tempo fa del gossip.
Rientrare dopo molto tempo (e lo sarebbe stato anche 10 anni fa) significherebbe dare spazio a gossip sul peso, sulle rughe, su lifting, sul collo invecchiato ...non ne ha voglia.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Si è solo stufata molto tempo fa del gossip.
> Rientrare dopo molto tempo (e lo sarebbe stato anche 10 anni fa) significherebbe dare spazio a gossip sul peso, sulle rughe, su lifting, sul collo invecchiato ...non ne ha voglia.


infatti. Credo faccia benissimo. Continua a fare quel che vuole, cantare, e evita tutto il circo intorno.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare a me o il sanremo di quest'anno sembrava leggermente piu' decente rispetto alle ultime edizioni inguardabili???
> complimenti all'intellettuale di sinistra Benigni che si e' buscato oltre 300000 eurini x una mezzoretta sul palco dell'Ariston


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2009)

Certo che se affidano al televoto il vincitore di Sanremo..l'anno prossimo potrebbe vincere un tronista della De Filippi o un concorrente del Grande Fratello se si presentassero a cantare.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che se affidano al televoto il vincitore di Sanremo..l'anno prossimo potrebbe vincere un tronista della De Filippi o un concorrente del Grande Fratello se si presentassero a cantare.
> 
> Buscopann


 Mi sembra irrilevante rispetto a chi vice le elezioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2009)

non sono riuscita a guardarne neanche 2 minuti, quest'anno mi sono proprio rifiutata di cominciare...già mi fa cagare come programma ma bonolis mi fa proprio venire il latte alle ginocchia


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono riuscita a guardarne neanche 2 minuti, quest'anno mi sono proprio rifiutata di cominciare...già mi fa cagare come programma ma bonolis mi fa proprio venire il latte alle ginocchia


Ma a te c'è qualcuno/a che non ti sta sui maroni?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra irrilevante rispetto a chi vice le elezioni...


Le elezioni sono un televoto. Se i televoto ci danno come finalisti Povia, il melodico napoletano di turno e il vincitore di "Amici", dalle urne non puoi sperare che esca qualcosa di meglio del Cavalier Bellachioma.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono riuscita a guardarne neanche 2 minuti, quest'anno mi sono proprio rifiutata di cominciare...già mi fa cagare come programma ma bonolis mi fa proprio venire il latte alle ginocchia


Io l'ho guardato un po in ON and OFF ... per guardarmi Benigni per intero l'ho fatto tramite web ... ogni volta che passavo per sanremo sentivo che stonavano tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma a te c'è qualcuno/a che non ti sta sui maroni?
> 
> Buscopann



Hai voglia!qualcuno si.
perchè? a te bonolis piace ?


----------



## Rebecca (22 Febbraio 2009)

io ho visto spezzoni, ma mi è piaciuto povia, e pure la zanicchi!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

raga, ma lo sapete che bonolis ha guadagnato circa due miliardi di lire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






solo ora ho letto mari' ..già o ha detto...


è pazzeso comunque...

è un sistema pazzesco...


che dico.vergognoso.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

ed io che sono stata pure a guardare e pago il canone...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> io ho visto spezzoni, ma mi è piaciuto povia, e pure la zanicchi!


 La canzone di Povia era sopportabile musicalmente, ma racconta una storia assurda che colpevolizza i genitori e nel contempo dà l'illusione che si possa scegliere da chi essere attratti sessualmente.
Sappiamo bene (tra etero) che non si può decidere da chi essere o non essere attratti. Figuriamoci se si può decidere di non essere più attratti o di essere attratti da un sesso...
Se avesse parlato di un episodio adolescenziale di confusione, si sarebbe potuto capire ma racconta di 4 anni...
Non so se la moglie di Luca possa essere contenta di essere unica...

La Zanicchi mi è piaciuta e non ha cantato da Zanicchi, ma sono state irritanti le polemiche (non le battute di Benigni) sul fatto che dopo una certa età ce se ne debba fare una ragione ...soprattutto detto da Patty Pravo


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Hai voglia!qualcuno si.
> perchè? a te bonolis piace ?


A me Bonolis è sempre piaciuto..Fin dai tempi di Bim Bum Bam. Mi faceva ridere allora, mi fa ridere pure adesso. 

Buscopann


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Io mi chiedo cosa c'entra Sanremo con le "disquisizioni culturali"........


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo cosa c'entra Sanremo con le "disquisizioni culturali"........
































  l'ho scritto anch'io e mi han detto che mi stan su culo tutti


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho scritto anch'io e mi han detto che mi stan su culo tutti


Non discuto l'ultima affermazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma apprezzo il fatto di avere un'alleato


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

la musica è cultura.
in più si è parlato di cinema, lirica e letteratura; si può non condividere il livello ma questi sono dati oggettivi.
ho trovata ottima tutta la gestione della parte grafica;
 la ragazza che ha vinto è molto brava ...altro che sciroccata


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me Bonolis è sempre piaciuto..Fin dai tempi di Bim Bum Bam. Mi faceva ridere allora, mi fa ridere pure adesso.
> 
> Buscopann


bonolis aveva delle potenzialità che ha preferito non coltivare visto che tanto i soldi glieli davano ugualmente.
Lo trovo mediocre  e  troppo volgarotto.
Capisco che nel nulla possa brillare ma sempre mediocre resta.
on my opinion


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

a me ha stancato Laurenti sinceramente
se all'inizio era pure simpatico ora comincia a diventare di una comicita' troppo prevedibile


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me ha stancato Laurenti sinceramente
> se all'inizio era pure simpatico ora comincia a diventare di una comicita' troppo prevedibile


 
non riesci a capire se ci fa o c'è.
bonolis mi è simpatico anche se fa troppo il gigione


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

...dimenticavo 
leggendo moltimodi che ha nominato across the universe in altro post me lo ha ricordato:c'era  anche il grande coreografo
Daniel Ezralow


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Sanremo è la manifestazione culturale nazional popolare per eccellenza!
Ovviamente avrei preferito un altro vincitore ma....meglio di Leonardo da Vinci è!


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La canzone di Povia era sopportabile musicalmente, ma racconta una storia assurda che colpevolizza i genitori e nel contempo dà l'illusione che si possa scegliere da chi essere attratti sessualmente.
> Sappiamo bene (tra etero) che non si può decidere da chi essere o non essere attratti. Figuriamoci se si può decidere di non essere più attratti o di essere attratti da un sesso...
> Se avesse parlato di un episodio adolescenziale di confusione, si sarebbe potuto capire ma racconta di 4 anni...
> Non so se la moglie di Luca possa essere contenta di essere unica...


La canzone di Povia l'ho trovata terribile!
L'ho sentita la sera in cui ha fatto anche il teatrino dietro...con la tizia vestita da sposa che tutta felice vola fra le braccia del suo sposo...forse gli ho dato io una lettura sbagliata ma mi sembrava proprio che il cantante ci tenesse a ribadire che l'unico amore possibile, "puro" e sereno è quello fra uomo e donna (meglio ancora se con ufficiale scambio di fedi) e mi ha dato un gran fastidio


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

povia mi fa schifo fisico
però la canzone non era come dicevano anti gay
alla fine la colpa è sempre della mamma


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La canzone di Povia l'ho trovata terribile!
> L'ho sentita la sera in cui ha fatto anche il teatrino dietro...con la tizia vestita da sposa che tutta felice vola fra le braccia del suo sposo...forse gli ho dato io una lettura sbagliata ma mi se*mbrava proprio che il cantante ci tenesse a ribadire che l'unico amore possibile, "puro" e sereno è quello fra uomo e donna (meglio ancora se con ufficiale scambio di fedi) e mi ha dato un gran fastidio*



io l'ho letta proprio al contrario:è lecito vivere periodi di confusione d'identità sessuale
in fondo un messaggio molto più libero di quelli che lo hanno attaccato.omo ed etero


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Della canzone di Povia ho apprezzato la voce della ragazza che lo accompagnava.
Il testo non mi è piaciuto: perchè un gay deve cambiare, deve guarire per così dire? Come se ci fosse qualcosa di sbagliato...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> io l'ho letta proprio al contrario:è lecito vivere periodi di confusione d'identità sessuale
> in fondo un messaggio molto più libero di quelli che lo hanno attaccato.omo ed etero


Ma allora perchè mettere una e uno vestiti da sposi?


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> povia mi fa schifo fisico
> però la canzone non era come dicevano anti gay
> alla fine la colpa è sempre della mamma


Povia non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me...dopo la canzone del piccione poi non ne parliamo.
E fra l'altro penso che con questa canzone-storia abbia un pò utilizzato una modalità già usata da Cristicchi l'anno scorso


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Povia non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me...dopo la canzone del piccione poi non ne parliamo.
> E fra l'altro penso che con questa canzone-storia abbia un pò utilizzato una modalità già usata da Cristicchi l'anno scorso


sai che con i bambini fanno ooo doveva dare il contributo ai bambini del darfur e invece su 450.000 euro ne ha dati solo 20.000?
ha una faccia di culo.


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che con i bambini fanno ooo doveva dare il contributo ai bambini del darfur e invece su 450.000 euro ne ha dati solo 20.000?
> ha una faccia di culo.


Non lo sapevo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Della canzone di Povia ho apprezzato la voce della ragazza che lo accompagnava.
> Il testo non mi è piaciuto: perchè un gay deve cambiare, deve guarire per così dire? Come se ci fosse qualcosa di sbagliato...


 forse bisognerebbe ascoltarle x bene le canzoni
non solo le prime strofe o i ritornelli o peggio ancora leggere solo i titoli
ad un certo punto la canzone dice
"Nessuna guarigione,nessuna malattia....."


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo...


informati racchia!
avete visto quel gran gnoccolone del marito della bellucci??
notevole


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> informati racchia!
> avete visto quel gran gnoccolone del marito della bellucci??
> notevole


Cassel? Era a San Remo?


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cassel? Era a San Remo?


si
guarda, non è bello ma ha un fascino della madonna.
è stato proprio simpatico, e poi parlava bene l'italiano


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si
> guarda, non è bello ma ha un fascino della madonna.
> è stato proprio simpatico, e poi parlava bene l'italiano


droghierino di paese


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> droghierino di paese


si si..fianchi grossi ingrassa presto


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si si..fianchi grossi ingrassa presto


l'ho visto in un film con jennifer aniston
anche a me dalle foto sembrava un fig o ma credimi, è dozzinale


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho visto in un film con jennifer aniston
> anche a me dalle foto sembrava un fig o ma credimi, è dozzinale


ma piantala!!
l'ho visto a san remo..era bellissimo.
elegante, fascinoso...un figone.
e non mi rivolgere più la parola


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si
> guarda, non è bello ma ha un fascino della madonna.
> è stato proprio simpatico, e poi parlava bene l'italiano


Di viso in effetti non è un granchè, però ha un gran bel fisico.
Il mio idolo del momento è Morgan...ogni lunedì me lo guardo a X factor.
Anche lui non è per nulla bello ma per me è affacinantissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma piantala!!
> l'ho visto a san remo..era bellissimo.
> elegante, fascinoso...un figone.
> e non mi rivolgere più la parola


mah...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho visto in un film con jennifer aniston
> anche a me dalle foto sembrava un fig o ma credimi, è dozzinale


L'hai visto nell'ultimo "Ocean"? (non mi ricordo il numero 
Beh, lì aveva un fisico e una presenza mica da ridere


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

ha un viso spigoloso, particolare, ma fascinoso.
morgan mi pare frutto di un esorciccio


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha un viso spigoloso, particolare, ma fascinoso.
> morgan mi pare frutto di un esorciccio


Non è vero. Morgan è sexy! 
Non me lo toccare eh!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Morgan e' un cadavere
almeno il colorito e' quello
x me deve farsi tutti i tipi di droga esistenti sulla terra


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Morgan e' un cadavere
> almeno il colorito e' quello
> x me deve farsi tutti i tipi di droga esistenti sulla terra


Ha ammesso di aver provato quasi di tutto a parte l'eroina.
Ma ho letto un'intervista in cui ha detto che da quando la storia con Asia argento è finita si è ripreso.
Comunque ha dei capelli che sono la fine del mondo!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ha ammesso di aver provato quasi di tutto a parte l'eroina.
> Ma ho letto un'intervista in cui ha detto che da quando la storia con Asia argento è finita si è ripreso.
> *Comunque ha dei capelli che sono la fine del mondo*!


stile canuto


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non è vero. Morgan è sexy!
> Non me lo toccare eh!


anche a me morgan ora è simpatico mentre prima no.
Ma sexi proprio no


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me morgan ora è simpatico mentre prima no.
> Ma sexi proprio no


 Si, si. Lo trovo sexy. Ho scoperto che mi piace un casino! Mio marito mi prende costantemente in giro quando il lunedì sono lì tutta attenta a quello che lui dice sui cantanti...anche lui lo chiama il "cadavere"


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, si. Lo trovo sexy. Ho scoperto che mi piace un casino! Mio marito mi prende costantemente in giro quando il lunedì sono lì tutta attenta a quello che lui dice sui cantanti...anche lui lo chiama il "cadavere"
















  cadavere  è azzeccatissimo


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

x me Morgan ha pure l'AIDS


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Morgan ma anche no, è alto quanto una tazzina di caffè!

Cassel ve lo appoggio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Della canzone di Povia *ho apprezzato la voce della ragazza che lo accompagnava*.
> Il testo non mi è piaciuto: perchè un gay deve cambiare, deve guarire per così dire? Come se ci fosse qualcosa di sbagliato...


 Qualcune ne avrà apprezzato anche le mutande ...ma le mamme non insegnano più come ci si siede con una gonna?


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Morgan ma anche no, è alto quanto una tazzina di caffè!
> 
> *Cassel ve lo appoggio*!


jù le men racchion !!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Morgan ma anche no, è alto quanto una tazzina di caffè!
> 
> Cassel ve lo appoggio!


 penso che l'altezza sia l'ultimo dei problemi di Morgan


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qualcune ne avrà apprezzato anche le mutande ...ma le mamme non insegnano più come ci si siede con una gonna?








   Ah non me ne sono accorta, Persa....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> jù le men racchion !!


 Que pallen....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pur Cassèl!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ah non me ne sono accorta, Persa....


 ...sembrava un omaggio agli etero...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me Morgan ha pure l'AIDS


Si, va beh...e pure le piattole magari!
Dai, me lo state distruggendo!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, va beh...e pure le piattole magari!
> Dai, me lo state distruggendo!


io te lo lascio racchietta mia


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io te lo lascio racchietta mia


La generosità è il tuo maggior pregio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lasciami Cassel, tanto tu non sai parlare francese...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io te lo lascio racchietta mia


Grazie, sei generosa!
Però ho più speranze io con il mio racchietto Morgan che tu con quel figaccione di Cassel...tiè


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> La generosità è il tuo maggior pregio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















te salv solmant purcuà qalch volt tu mè fa sorridè


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te salv solmant purcuà qalch volt tu mè fa sorridè


Je t'aime!
Vù le vù tornè avec moi? Viscin viscin... tu et moi.


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie, sei generosa!
> Però ho più speranze io con il mio racchietto Morgan che tu con quel figaccione di Cassel...tiè


dici??


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Je t'aime!
> Vù le vù tornè avec moi? Viscin viscin... tu et moi.


no racchiet!!
tu è perdù le train


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, va beh...e pure le piattole magari!
> Dai, me lo state distruggendo!


 ma non vedi che cera che ha?
e poi e' magro,rachitico
sembra che si nutri di qualche scarafaggio a settimana


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dici??


Morgan adesso è single, inoltre in effetti non è sta bellezza...Vincent dorme tutti i giorni con la Bellucci...vedi tu...


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> MOgan adesso è single, inoltre in effetti non è sta bellezza...Vincent dorme tutti i giorni con la Bellucci...vedi tu...


 
non vorrei darti un dolore ma fino a poco fa stava con la asia argento..che proprio un roito non è


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non vedi che cera che ha?
> e poi e' magro,rachitico
> sembra che si nutri di qualche scarafaggio a settimana


Pure l'alito cattivo quindi!


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vorrei darti un dolore ma fino a poco fa stava con la asia argenta..che proprio un roito non è


Appunto...stava...


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Appunto...stava...


mi auguro che lo standard per lui sia rimasto alto.
cmq non mi rivolgere più la parola racchia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ero l'unica che ti lasciava quello sgorbietto ...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi auguro che lo standard per lui sia rimasto alto.
> cmq non mi rivolgere più la parola racchia
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero.
E io ti ho difeso Cassel...e poi tu sei sicuramente più simpatica della Bellucci!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

e' chiaro che la stessa persona fisica e mentale che e' morgan
se invece di fare X Factor ed essere un cantante famoso lo metti a fare il metalmeccanico dovrebbe andare a prostitute x avere un p'o di soddisfazione sessuale


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...dimenticavo
> leggendo moltimodi che ha nominato across the universe in altro post me lo ha ricordato:c'era  anche il grande coreografo
> Daniel Ezralow


lo hai nominato....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vorrei darti un dolore ma fino a poco fa stava con la asia argento..che proprio un roito non è


ah! asia argento non è un roito??


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Di viso in effetti non è un granchè, però ha un gran bel fisico.
> Il mio idolo del momento è Morgan...ogni lunedì me lo guardo a X factor.
> Anche lui non è per nulla bello ma per me è affacinantissimo



e' sveglio e intelligente.


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' chiaro che la stessa persona fisica e mentale che e' morgan
> se invece di fare X Factor ed essere un cantante famoso lo metti a fare il metalmeccanico dovrebbe andare a prostitute x avere un p'o di soddisfazione sessuale


Si, su questo ti do ragione.
Credo che lui sia una persona in effetti molto intelligente e particolare. Ma se non avesse avuto la fortuna di emergere e di potersi fare notare televisivamente sarebbe uno dei tanti...ma questo discorso vale anche per decine di altri conduttori o cantanti/attori, ecc


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah! asia argento non è un roito??


eh si..è proprio un gran roito....


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si..è proprio un gran roito....
> 
> http://www.pourfemme.it/foto/grande/asia-argento/5/


Certo che il suo nuovo compagno ha proprio l'aria da fesso!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo che il suo nuovo compagno ha proprio l'aria da fesso!


 
si, sembra il figlio della parietti


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

parentesi
visto il figlio della parietti a una serata in discoteca
lui e' brutto che nn si guarda (ha preso solo dal padre si vede) ma era circondato da una miriade di belle fanciulle


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> parentesi
> visto il figlio della parietti a una serata in discoteca
> lui e' brutto che nn si guarda (ha preso solo dal padre si vede) ma era circondato da una miriade di belle fanciulle


a me non garba però non è brutto.
è solo acerbo


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si..è proprio un gran roito....


io la trovo un roito di una volgarità tremenda


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, sembra il figlio della parietti


Non l'ho mi visto?!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me non garba però non è brutto.
> è solo acerbo


 in tv sembra acerbo
dal vivo a me pareva ben brutto
poi de gustibus ci mancherebbe


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

è identico al padre. oppini


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

facce da pirla entrambi


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è identico al padre. oppini


Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

appunto
non mi dire che Oppini e' bello x cortesia


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha?


 dovrebbe averne 26 o 27


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> non mi dire che Oppini e' bello x cortesia


Pero' gli occhi del ragazzo son belli!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> non mi dire che Oppini e' bello x cortesia


bhè non è mica brutto
acerbo..ma non brutto


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dovrebbe averne 26 o 27


Appero', sembra piu' giovane.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

io preferisco la mamma di Oppini Junior


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io preferisco la mamma di Oppini Junior


... e mi pare giusto


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Febbraio 2009)

Quando facevo il veterinario lavoravo in una clinica proprio a pochi passi dalla villa della signora Parietti.
La signora in questione aveva un cane, un piccolo barboncino che forse è anche morto (mi sembrava di aver letto la notizia qualche tempo fa). Tale cane veniva regolarmente portato in clinica una settimana sì e una no perchè loro due (mamma e figlio) erano sempre in giro. Più volte l'ho fatto passeggiare io quando facevo i miei turni di 24 ore la domenica o i festivi. 
La signora Parietti, tra pensione e cure veterinarie, aveva un conto pendente che superava gli 800 euro e non ha mai voluto pagare perchè diceva che i prezzi erano troppo alti. alla fine si è accordata (dopo un anno e mezzo di tira e molla) per pagare solo le spese della pensione, ma non quelle veterinarie. Per la cronaca, un giorno si precipitò in clinica a farsi togliere i punti dai lobi delle orecchie. C'era un mio collega. E mentre si faceva togliere i punti (lei, non il cane..) raccontava tranquillamente che aveva speso 3000 Euro per farseli rifare (3000 Euro a lobo..).
Il figlio è ancora più cretino. Girava con una smart guidando come un pazzo per le stradine. Un sera si ferma davanti alla clinica e ci lascia un cane che aveva trovato. Noi chiediamo chi paga per questo cane. Lui dice che non sono affari suoi e se ne va via. Il giorno dopo si presenta la signora Parietti in clinica che paga tutte le spese ma non perchè avesse veramente a cuore il cane, bensì era preoccupata che la storia uscisse sui giornali.
Un giorno, sempre la cima del figlio, entra in clinica col cane che non stava bene. Salta a piè pari la coda (c'erano più o meno 10 persone) ed entra seza bussare armeggiando col cane in mano e farfugliando che non sta bene. il mio ex titolare chiede che dovrebbe fare la coda, lui risponde che non ha tempo, che sanno benissimo chi è lui. il mio ex titolare gli risponde molto pacamente :"si lo so chi sei..un maleducato". E così lui se ne va incazzato.
Questa è la famiglia Parietti

Buscopann


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

ah pero' che bella famigliola
giudizio sul figlio della parietti
un poco di buono con 2 occhietti da ritardato come il padre....
che se non era x i genitori famosi era meno di niente
un proverbio dice "le perle ai porci....."


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando facevo il veterinario lavoravo in una clinica proprio a pochi passi dalla villa della signora Parietti.
> La signora in questione aveva un cane, un piccolo barboncino che forse è anche morto (mi sembrava di aver letto la notizia qualche tempo fa). Tale cane veniva regolarmente portato in clinica una settimana sì e una no perchè loro due (mamma e figlio) erano sempre in giro. Più volte l'ho fatto passeggiare io quando facevo i miei turni di 24 ore la domenica o i festivi.
> La signora Parietti, tra pensione e cure veterinarie, aveva un conto pendente che superava gli 800 euro e non ha mai voluto pagare perchè diceva che i prezzi erano troppo alti. alla fine si è accordata (dopo un anno e mezzo di tira e molla) per pagare solo le spese della pensione, ma non quelle veterinarie. Per la cronaca, un giorno si precipitò in clinica a farsi togliere i punti dai lobi delle orecchie. C'era un mio collega. E mentre si faceva togliere i punti (lei, non il cane..) raccontava tranquillamente che aveva speso 3000 Euro per farseli rifare (3000 Euro a lobo..).
> Il figlio è ancora più cretino. Girava con una smart guidando come un pazzo per le stradine. Un sera si ferma davanti alla clinica e ci lascia un cane che aveva trovato. Noi chiediamo chi paga per questo cane. Lui dice che non sono affari suoi e se ne va via. Il giorno dopo si presenta la signora Parietti in clinica che paga tutte le spese ma non perchè avesse veramente a cuore il cane, bensì era preoccupata che la storia uscisse sui giornali.
> ...


lavoravi a basiglio?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

è deprimente come l'estremo narcisismo arrivi ad obnubilare lamente anche di donne con una discreta intelligenza come potrebbe essere la parietti.
donna bellissima che non sa invecchiare e sta diventando imbarazzante nei tratti che non sono più i suoi ma i soliti di una bambola replicante :marini , nina moric e mille altre
avesse tenuto le sue rughe sarebbe certamente più credibile e affascinante


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lavoravi a basiglio?


Conosci?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Conosci?
> 
> Buscopann


ma io porto il pilù dal veterinario di basiglio!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








può essere che ti abbia incontrato??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è deprimente come l'estremo narcisismo arrivi ad obnubilare lamente anche di donne con una discreta intelligenza come potrebbe essere la parietti.
> donna bellissima che non sa invecchiare e sta diventando imbarazzante nei tratti che non sono più i suoi ma i soliti di una bambola replicante :marini , nina moric e mille altre
> avesse tenuto le sue rughe sarebbe certamente più credibile e affascinante


io la trovo e l'ho sempre trovata molto volgare nei tratti


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la trovo e l'ho sempre trovata molto volgare nei tratti


 quando aveva la sua bocca non lo era


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando aveva la sua bocca non lo era


bhè, fina fina non lo è mai stata


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Conosci?
> 
> Buscopann


abito lì vicino.
ci porto sempre la tippi in quella clinica.
sono sempre gentilissimi.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

che puttanossima vacca lei e quel deficente del figlio..........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che puttanossima vacca lei e quel deficente del figlio..........


eccallà, sistemata pure l'alba


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando aveva la sua bocca non lo era


bocca, zigomi...etc..

cmq vada a cagare .mi fa solo schifo.


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che puttanossima vacca lei e quel deficente del figlio..........


cmq raga, io l'ho vista al bar.
una gnocca stratosferica. Ha due gambe che non finiscono più


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> eccallà, sistemata pure l'alba


e via...c'è qualcun altro da sistemare?

A pare gli scherzi,davvero mi ha urtato i nervi..perchè ce la vedo...ce la vedo nel racconto di Buscopann...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

grazie al cazzo che la parietti non invecchia
e' rifatta dalla testa ai piedi
anche Berlusconi a 73 anni manco un capello bianco
guarda un p'o'


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq raga, io l'ho vista al bar.
> una gnocca stratosferica. Ha due gambe che non finiscono più


si ma di faccia è volgavissima


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*BRUGO*



Brugola ha detto:


> cmq raga, io l'ho vista al bar.
> una gnocca stratosferica. Ha due gambe che non finiscono più



sicuramente lo è.

sicuramente ha carattere.

sicuramente non è scema.

sicuramente non è cogliona come me.

ma questo comportamento mi irrita comunque.


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sicuramente lo è.
> 
> sicuramente ha carattere.
> 
> ...


sicuramente le puzza la brugola


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

tutta apparenza la Parietti non x niente ci tiene a rifarsi x bene tutta dal seno al naso,bellissima donna x carita'....una tamponata gliela darei volentieri non nego
ma x me e' una finta intellettualoide di sinistra  che se le togli il fisico le togli praticamente tutto


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente le puzza la brugola


bleach


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutta apparenza la Parietti non x niente ci tiene a rifarsi x bene tutta dal seno al naso,bellissima donna x carita'....una tamponata gliela darei volentieri non nego
> ma x me e' una finta intellettualoide di sinistra  che se le togli il fisico le togli praticamente tutto


una tamponata..ah ah 


è la prima volta che la sento..

dai...pure due...tre...4..5..879..


----------



## ranatan (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutta apparenza la Parietti non x niente ci tiene a rifarsi x bene tutta dal seno al naso,bellissima donna x carita'....una tamponata gliela darei volentieri non nego
> ma x me e' una finta intellettualoide di sinistra che se le togli il fisico le togli praticamente tutto


Le rimarebbero un bel pò di soldini credo!
Comunque mi sa che è lei che non si lascerebbe dare una tamponatina da te


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque mi sa che è lei che non si lascerebbe dare una tamponatina da te


 come no?
faccio il macellaio


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Le rimarebbero un bel pò di soldini credo!
> Comunque mi sa che è lei che non si lascerebbe dare una tamponatina da te


bhè, dal racconto di buscopan direi che non è che naviga nei soldi visto che non paga i conti del veterinario. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non lavora da un po'


----------



## ranatan (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, dal racconto di buscopan direi che non è che naviga nei soldi visto che non paga i conti del veterinario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me non avrebbe pagato nemmeno se fosse milionaria. A volte mi capita di vedere per lavoro persone pù che benestanti che fanno penare per i pagamenti di varie fatture...non mi spiego la cosa ma è così. Non si nasce signori


----------



## ranatan (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come no?
> faccio il macellaio


 Ti riferisci al suo unico (credo) film? Mamma mia, che pellicola orrenda


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come no?
> faccio il macellaio
















   che film idiota quello...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me non avrebbe pagato nemmeno se fosse milionaria. A volte mi capita di vedere per lavoro persone pù che benestanti che fanno penare per i pagamenti di varie fatture...non mi spiego la cosa ma è così. Non si nasce signori



guarda che veramente sta lavorando un cazzo.


----------



## ranatan (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che veramente sta lavorando un cazzo.


Ma dici che non ha messo da parte qualche soldino?
Penso che ne abbia guadagnati molti in passato. Fra trasmissioni, presenze televisive, pubblicità, regalini vari, e altra roba del genere credo che abbia messo via molto più di quando un impiegato medio possa fare in due vite.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al suo unico (credo) film? Mamma mia, che pellicola orrenda


 ne ha fatto anche "saint tropez" assieme a Jerry Cala'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sticazzi
pero nel "macellaio" e' bellissima l'unica battuta che si scambia col suo partner prima di una scena di sesso che dura circa 11 minuti....
"si e' rotto il condizionatore...."


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma dici che non ha messo da parte qualche soldino?
> Penso che ne abbia guadagnati molti in passato. Fra trasmissioni, presenze televisive, pubblicità, regalini vari, e altra roba del genere credo che abbia messo via molto più di quando un impiegato medio possa fare in due vite.


mah, non mi da l'idea di uan che risparmia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Arisa è deliziosa, la canzone è stupenda e quel tono frivolo la rende impareggiabile, e vorrei un'arisa in miniatura da tenere sul comodino


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Arisa è deliziosa, la canzone è stupenda e quel tono frivolo la rende impareggiabile, e vorrei un'arisa in miniatura da tenere sul comodino


 è bravissima ; una canzone che pare semplice e non lo è affatto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è bravissima ; una canzone che pare semplice e non lo è affatto.


sono d'accordissimo.
e dire che a sentirla parlare non le dai un centesimo


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo.
> e dire che a sentirla parlare non le dai un centesimo


Quindi ci fa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi ci fa!


ma che vuol dire?

per dimostrare al pubblico di non essere scema (il motivo per cui la si accusa di ciò, mi sfugge), si sarebbe dovuta presentare esponendo la teoria della relatività rivista e corretta??? non lo sai che è meglio tacere lasciando credere d'esser stupidi, che parlare e dare conferma d'esserlo?


comunque io parlo della voce che ha quando parla, rispetto a quella che tira fuori quando canta. non si direbbe che appartiene alla stessa persona.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Malika*

ha una voce bellissima.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire?
> 
> per dimostrare al pubblico di non essere scema (il motivo per cui la si accusa di ciò, mi sfugge), si sarebbe dovuta presentare esponendo la teoria della relatività rivista e corretta??? non lo sai che è meglio tacere lasciando credere d'esser stupidi, che parlare e dare conferma d'esserlo?
> 
> ...


Boh...a me ha dato l'impressione di essere un pò lenta nel comprendere, oppure l'hanno trattata in modo tale da dare questa impressione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Boh...a me ha dato l'impressione di essere un pò lenta nel comprendere, oppure l'hanno trattata in modo tale da dare questa impressione...


l'hanno trattata da ritardata??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













francamente l'ho sentita pronunciare ben poche parole e soprattutto non mi sono interrogata circa il suo q.i.

è una cantante, è andata a cantare, l'ha fatto e l'ha fatto bene. questo è quello che dovrebbe interessare.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'hanno trattata da ritardata???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paolo Bonolis le parlava scandendo bene le parole, sillabando quasi, chiedendole se aveva capito ciò che stava dicendo.
Pippo Baudo le andava dietro camminando come un ebete, imitandola...
Sono stati cattivi....


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

comunque quello che detesto in bonolis, fra le altre cose,
è l'atteggiamento di presa per i fondelli che ha con la gente in alcuni casi.
come costanzo 
mi trovassi tra il pubblico e fossi bersaglio di battute idiote giuro che non la farei passare liscia.
ma come si permettono?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Paolo Bonolis le parlava scandendo bene le parole, sillabando quasi, chiedendole se aveva capito ciò che stava dicendo.
> Pippo Baudo le andava dietro camminando come un ebete, imitandola...
> Sono stati cattivi....


chi dà peso alle cattiverie dette/fatte su una persona, per farsi un'idea sulla stessa, non è molto meglio eh.

senza contare che bonolis ha quel modo di porsi con tanta gente, non è certo un trattamento che ha riservato ad arisa.

a me è venuto da pensare semplicemente che sia timida.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque quello che detesto in bonolis, fra le altre cose,
> è l'atteggiamento di presa per i fondelli che ha con la gente in alcuni casi.
> come costanzo
> mi trovassi tra il pubblico e fossi bersaglio di battute idiote giuro che non la farei passare liscia.
> ma come si permettono?


 
io son cresciuta a suon di paolo bonolis e bim bum bam e non riesco a vederci malizia. mi sembra che lo faccia sempre con bontà.

costanzo invece non lo sopporto


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *chi dà peso alle cattiverie dette/fatte su una persona, per farsi un'idea sulla stessa, non è molto meglio eh.*
> 
> senza contare che bonolis ha quel modo di porsi con tanta gente, non è certo un trattamento che ha riservato ad arisa.
> 
> a me è venuto da pensare semplicemente che sia timida.


Non c'entra nulla, se fosse stata una diversabile, come avevano fatto intendere, non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male nella sua partecipazione a Sanremo.
Da come si sono comportati con lei sembrava che avesse davvero qualche problema (a parte Baudo scemunito, ma la sua era tutta invidia verso Bonolis!)


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

il modo di porsi un P'o' da presa x i fondelli di Bonolis e' una caratteristica del personaggio che ha sempre avuto dai tempi di "bim bum bam " (madonna che bei ricordi)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla, se fosse stata una diversabile, come avevano fatto intendere, non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male nella sua partecipazione a Sanremo.
> Da come si sono comportati con lei sembrava che avesse davvero qualche problema (a parte Baudo scemunito, ma la sua era tutta invidia verso Bonolis!)


ma chi l'ha fatto intendere giusy?
io ti ho detto che secondo me non è stupida e tu hai risposto che l'hanno fatta passare per tale. quindi ti sei fatta un'idea su di lei in base a quello che i cattivoni hanno lasciato intendere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il modo di porsi un P'o' da presa x i fondelli di Bonolis e' una caratteristica del personaggio che ha sempre avuto dai tempi di "bim bum bam " (madonna che bei ricordi)


ai tempi di bim bum bam era piolo


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha fatto intendere giusy?
> io ti ho detto che secondo me non è stupida e tu hai risposto che l'hanno fatta passare per tale. quindi ti sei fatta un'idea su di lei in base a quello che i cattivoni hanno lasciato intendere.


L'hanno trattata da "ritardata", ovviamente chi come me l'ha vista per la prima volta può pensare che in realtà lo fosse sul serio...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ai tempi di bim bum bam era piolo


 con Uan
e ricordo pure Manuela ....chissa che fine ha fatto


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> L'hanno trattata da "ritardata", ovviamente chi come me l'ha vista per la prima volta può pensare che in realtà lo fosse sul serio...








  io non l'ho mai pensato ... basta pensare con il proprio cervello, senza farsi influenzare dagli altri Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per me i migliori son stati Lei, quello che cantava il pezzo di Cocciante ed il ragazzetto che ha vinto tra i grandi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

se era davvero ritardata non l'avrebbero trattata da ritardata
basti vedere come trattano a c'e' posta x te i vari ragazzi "down" ospitati
esattamente come persone normali
solo un p'o' di colore alla trasmissione
opinione mia


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Quindi l'hanno presa per il c...?
Ok ho capito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si, anche questa è carina.
> E delle nuove proposte non diciamo niente?
> *Ha vinto quella fulminata... ma ci è o ci fa?*





Giusy ha detto:


> *Sinceramente appena l'ho vista e sentita parlare ho pensato che avesse qualche disturbo psichico*.... sembrava una bambina in un corpo di donna...





Giusy ha detto:


> *Sta cantando la sciroccata*!





Giusy ha detto:


> L'hanno trattata da "ritardata", ovviamente chi come me l'ha vista per la prima volta può pensare che in realtà lo fosse sul serio...


 
premesso che ribadisco che non è il massimo della vita stabilire come sia una persona in base a come VIENE TRATTATA e/o considerata dagli altri, ma sarebbe invece carino farsi una propria idea, quelle che ho evidenziato mi sembrano tue idee. specie la prima. l'hai sentita parlare e hai pensato che...


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

ma di chi parlate?
una che ha vinto sanremo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

in effetti Giusy
prima le dai della sciroccata
poi della poverina


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma di chi parlate?
> una che ha vinto sanremo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_KWS0vTz8g


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Perchè la prima impressione è stata che fosse sciroccata, poi mi è sorto il dubbio: forse è disabile... 
Comunque è un personaggio che non mi piace, ma è la mia opinione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> con Uan
> e ricordo pure Manuela ....chissa che fine ha fatto


Manuela Blanchard.
Ma prima di lei ci fu Licia Colò


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Perchè la prima impressione è stata che fosse sciroccata, poi mi è sorto il dubbio: forse è disabile...
> Comunque è un personaggio che non mi piace, ma è la mia opinione.


 
non si è ancora capito se è un tuo dubbio, una tua idea o quella che ti sei fatta dal modo in cui è stata trattata.


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Perchè la prima impressione è stata che fosse sciroccata, poi mi è sorto il dubbio: forse è disabile...
> Comunque è un personaggio che non mi piace, ma è la mia opinione.


A me piace parecchio, sia come personaggio che come voce, splendida, interpretazione perfetta poi, anche se fosse sciroccata o disabile mi piacerebbe uguale, non giudico le persone da quello ... anzi non giudico ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Manuela Blanchard.
> Ma prima di lei ci fu Licia Colò


 essendo un classe 1981
ho ricordi (si un p'o' da autistico lo ammetto) che vanno piu o meno dal 1985 in su quando gia c'era Manuela.....
La Colo' sapevo che aveva fatto bim bum bam ma ai tempi nn la ricordo proprio...troppo piccino
pero che bei tempi che mi hai fatto venire in mente
la merenda al pomeriggio guardando bim bum bam


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_KWS0vTz8g


 
se ti pagassi, potresti mettere un'immagine statica?
perché sottovalutare i .jpg?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> A me piace parecchio, sia come personaggio che come voce, splendida, interpretazione perfetta poi, *anche se fosse sciroccata o disabile mi piacerebbe uguale*, *non giudico le persone da quello ... anzi non giudico .*..


posso appoggiartelo?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ti pagassi, potresti mettere un'immagine statica?
> perché sottovalutare i .jpg?


quando ti si ricarica la carta ne parliamo


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso appoggiartelo?


appoggi pure ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando ti si ricarica la carta ne parliamo


 
caricata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> appoggi pure ...


cavallo goloso...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> caricata


ma mica coi punti della vodafone ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado che stasera c'è traffico


bye bye ... e non toccatemi la rosalba


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma mica coi punti della vodafone ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 non vorrai mica i miei puntini vodafone? 
ne ho una miseria  

	
	
		
		
	


	













tranquillo, la pippa la difendo io


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io porto il pilù dal veterinario di basiglio!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono quasi 5 anni che non lavoro più come veterinario. A Basiglio facevo il turnista di pronto soccorso. Se hai visto un pirla, quello ero io

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono quasi 5 anni che non lavoro più come veterinario. A Basiglio facevo il turnista di pronto soccorso. Se hai visto un pirla, quello ero io
> 
> Buscopann


allora non con pilù ma col cane precedente (leon)
Ora vado da un certo mauro.(non dico il cognome ma è sempre lì)
Conosci?


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> abito lì vicino.
> ci porto sempre la tippi in quella clinica.
> sono sempre gentilissimi.


Ahh..la tippi...certo..me la ricordo...cos'è? un gatto o un cane?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Cmq si, Son gentili e anche bravi. Ho sempre avuto un ottimo rapporto con loro, soprattutto con una persona di loro 3.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora non con pilù ma col cane precedente (leon)
> Ora vado da un certo mauro.(non dico il cognome ma è sempre lì)
> Conosci?


Eccome..interista sfegatato. Molto simpatico. Tiene ancora la barba o se l'è tagliata?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccome..interista sfegatato. Molto simpatico. Tiene ancora la barba o se l'è tagliata?
> 
> Buscopann



tagliata.
ha levato gli zebedei al pilù 

	
	
		
		
	


	








si, è simpatico ma un po' logorroicgni volta mi tiene un'ora


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tagliata.
> ha levato gli zebedei al pilù
> 
> 
> ...


Questione di feeling. Se eri un cesso magari ti teneva 5 minuti  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Arisa for president.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












se ci fa è un genio, se ci è idem 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ppf4dmdDSA
e io manco l'ho visto sanremo..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questione di feeling. Se eri un cesso magari ti teneva 5 minuti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, no. lo fa con tutti.
quella prima di me aveva 70 anni ed è stata dentro un'ora per un cazzutissimo pechinesino 

	
	
		
		
	


	






invece ce n'è uno alto che somiglia a jean reno (quello del film lèon) che mi piace un botto e manco mi guarda


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, no. lo fa con tutti.
> quella prima di me aveva 70 anni ed è stata dentro un'ora per un cazzutissimo pechinesino
> 
> 
> ...


Lui sta insieme con l'altra titolare. Hanno anche una bambina (o un maschio..boh..non ricordo).
In 7 parole: non ha voglia di fare una minchia

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, no. lo fa con tutti.
> quella prima di me aveva 70 anni ed è stata dentro un'ora per un cazzutissimo pechinesino
> 
> 
> ...


 ti piacciono gli adoni....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lui sta insieme con l'altra titolare. Hanno anche una bambina (o un maschio..boh..non ricordo).
> In 7 parole: non ha voglia di fare una minchia
> 
> Buscopann


la muscolo??
sì, che non abbia una gran voglia di fare si sospettava


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti piacciono gli adoni....


no ma quelli che esprimono cose particolari e jean reno sicuramente le esprime


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la muscolo??
> sì, che non abbia una gran voglia di fare si sospettava


 Esatto. Lei. E' una santa quella donna..Non è facile da sopportare Jean Reno. Col caratterino che lasci trasparire dal Forum lo fankulizzeresti dopo una mezza giornata

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no ma quelli che esprimono cose particolari e jean reno sicuramente le esprime


 e chi dice niente?
io mi farei la littizzetto, vedi tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zss0xeNjlhg


questa non l'avevo proprio sentita cantare.

e nemmeno l'avevo vista.

gesu'...

del resto se berlusca sta  al  governo e Bondi al ministero...solo per citarne uno...non 
 vedo perchè questa non possa stare a sanremo.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e chi dice niente?
> io mi farei la littizzetto, vedi tu...



davvero?


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero?


perche? ti stupisci? sono molto affascinato dalla bellezza (o comunque ciò che posso ritenere bellezza) fisica, ma anche da ALTRO...
sono stato innamorato per tutte le superiori di una ragazza per la voce strana che aveva e trovavo eccitante guardarle i gomiti...trai tu le tue conclusioni...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perche? ti stupisci? sono molto affascinato dalla bellezza (o comunque ciò che posso ritenere bellezza) fisica, ma anche da ALTRO...
> sono stato innamorato per tutte le superiori di una ragazza per la voce strana che aveva e *trovavo eccitante guardarle i gomiti...trai tu le tue conclusioni...*


tralle lallalerolallalà anche tu però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perche? ti stupisci? sono molto affascinato dalla bellezza (o comunque ciò che posso ritenere bellezza) fisica, ma anche da ALTRO...
> sono stato innamorato per tutte le superiori di una ragazza *per la voce strana *che aveva e trovavo eccitante guardarle i gomiti...trai tu le tue conclusioni...


non era una ragazza, pirla


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> tralle lallalerolallalà anche tu però


 anche io però..cosa?


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non era una ragazza, pirla


però faceva nuoto agonistico contro le ragazze..che avrà voluto significare 'sta cosa?
e in ogni caso, mink, agli uomini guardo il chiulo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> però faceva nuoto agonistico contro le ragazze..che avrà voluto significare 'sta cosa?
> e in ogni caso, mink, *agli uomini guardo il chiulo.*..


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


 tutti 'sti appunti per una cosa così semplice?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perche? ti stupisci? sono molto affascinato dalla bellezza (o comunque ciò che posso ritenere bellezza) fisica, ma anche da ALTRO...
> sono stato innamorato per tutte le superiori di una ragazza per la voce strana che aveva e trovavo eccitante guardarle i gomiti...trai tu le tue conclusioni...


okkei ..okkei....


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei ..okkei....


 no, perchè se vuoi  ti posso raccontare di una che incontravo sull'autobus che aveva delle orecchie bellissime...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, perchè se vuoi  ti posso raccontare di una che incontravo sull'autobus che aveva delle orecchie bellissime...



ma piantala!


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma piantala!


 quando sono serio non mi crede nessuno!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando sono serio non mi crede nessuno!


ti credo reale...anche una_ recchia _puo' far primavera )))


scherzo!!!!..non  fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questa  faccina.


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti credo reale...anche una_ recchia _puo' far primavera )))
> 
> 
> scherzo!!!!..non fare
> ...





















  va meglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io son cresciuta a suon di paolo bonolis e bim bum bam e non riesco a vederci malizia. *mi sembra che lo faccia sempre con bontà.*
> 
> costanzo invece non lo sopporto






















































Guarda come mi hai ridotta!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello è una vipera senza rispetto per nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

*senza offesa...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> il modo di porsi un P'o' da presa x i fondelli di Bonolis e' una caratteristica del personaggio che ha sempre avuto dai tempi di "bim bum bam " (madonna che bei ricordi)


Santo cielo Alex!
Po' si scrive così! E' il troncamento di poco, cade "co" e resta l'apostrofo (ai bimbi dico "resta la lacrimuccia")!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> con Uan
> e ricordo pure Manuela ....chissa che fine ha fatto


 Sta benissimo!
Il figlio ha all'incirca l'età di mia figlia e frequentava lo stesso liceo. Quando andava ai colloqui, tutti gli studenti erano emozionatissimi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se era davvero ritardata non l'avrebbero trattata da ritardata
> basti vedere come trattano a c'e' posta x te i vari ragazzi "down" ospitati
> esattamente come persone normali
> solo un p'o' di colore alla trasmissione
> opinione mia


 Sono tutti trattati nello stesso modo, infatti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Guarda come mi hai ridotta!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego perdonami, non volevo

















in fondo ho detto che io lo vedo così, è una questione sentimentale, mi ricorda l'infanzia. ti prego riprenditi ora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Santo cielo Alex!
> Po' si scrive così! E' il troncamento di poco, cade "co" e resta l'apostrofo (ai bimbi dico "resta la lacrimuccia")!



















vedo che non sono l'unica a snervarsi

rassegnati persa, non ce la fa. bisogna farci il callo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedo che non sono l'unica a snervarsi
> 
> rassegnati persa, non ce la fa. bisogna farci il callo.


 E' estenuante ...è una cosa così piccola e semplice ...non lo sbaglia neanche quello arrivato da Bangladesh quest'anno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque Arisa strana lo è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' estenuante ...è una cosa così piccola e semplice ...non lo sbaglia neanche quello arrivato da Bangladesh quest'anno...



io una volta ho provato a scrivergli sbagliandolo apposta, ma... sbagliavo e lo scrivevo giusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ha dichiarato che è una sua pecca. può essere definito una forma di dislessia?
ci sono parole che anche io scrivo puntualmente sbagliate, ma di norma controllo e correggo, lui lo fa di proposito per farci travasare le bile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io una volta ho provato a scrivergli sbagliandolo apposta, ma... sbagliavo e lo scrivevo giusto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, la dislessia non centra nulla. Invece la tendenza a far travasare la bile non so che nome abbia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque Arisa strana lo è.


mi piace definirla particolare. di sicuro è fuori dal comune. ma non la ritengo scema. e soprattutto mi piace nonostante tutto (o forse proprio perché è così). appena l'ho vista me ne sono innamorata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, la dislessia non centra nulla. Invece la tendenza a far travasare la bile non so che nome abbia...



di fatto SA che è sbagliato ma continua a sbagliare pur non facendolo di proposito.

dice.

invece ce lo fa apposta  

	
	
		
		
	


	













p.s. non lo neanche io il nome ma non è solo un P'O bravo, bensì bravissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di fatto SA che è sbagliato ma continua a sbagliare pur non facendolo di proposito.
> 
> dice.
> 
> ...


 E' eccezionale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' eccezionale





















domani per vendetta ci intasa i pm con solo scritto "p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> domani per vendetta ci intasa i pm con solo scritto "p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o p'o"


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvVBEpfplBQ&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque Arisa strana lo è.



miii se lo è....

stranita forte.ma l'hai sentita l'intervista?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, la dislessia non centra nulla. Invece la tendenza a far travasare la bile non so che nome abbia...


reflusso biliare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> reflusso biliare


 Non in me a cui viene, ma in chi me lo provoca...


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque Arisa strana lo è.


ed è una caratteristica negativa? a me piace...


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ed è una caratteristica negativa? a me piace...


 ora dimmi tu cosa m'invento.
ho tolto l'avatar per diversificarmi...mi sono limitata all'arte contemporanea per lasciarti spazio
ora ....
ma lo troverò il modo.....
mi ritiro per deliberare


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ed è una caratteristica negativa? a me piace...



no, non voglio dire che è negativa...ma ha lo stesso sapore di una patata.

personalissimo gusto.


----------



## Old Toujours (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, la dislessia non *centra *nulla. Invece la tendenza a far travasare la bile non so che nome abbia...


Non manca una "lacrimuccia" pure qui ?


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Non manca una "lacrimuccia" pure qui ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Non manca una "lacrimuccia" pure qui ?


----------



## Old Toujours (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------

